# Facebook Connect Feature Added



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2010)

I have enabled a new feature for the forum called Facebook Connect. I created a simple app on Facebook called Puritanboard.

In the upper right corner of the board (next to username when logged in), you'll see a Facebook connect icon. After logging into Facebook you can link your profiles together.

This feature allows you to "Like" posts or articles that will appear on your Facebook wall. It also allows you the option to leave comments here that will appear on your Facebook page (simply select the Publish to Facebook when replying in the editor).

Let me know how it works out.

One thing I found out is that it seems to pull your picture and some other profile information from Facebook and links the name and biography together from here and in Facebook.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 8, 2010)

I tried syncing my accounts and got this:

A required field called Name (First Last) is missing or has an invalid value.
A required field called Church Name is missing or has an invalid value.
A required field called Denomination Name is missing or has an invalid value.
A required field called Confessional Subscription is missing or has an invalid value.
A required field called Church Office Held is missing or has an invalid value.
A required field called Biography is missing or has an invalid value.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2010)

dannyhyde said:


> I tried syncing my accounts and got this:
> 
> A required field called Name (First Last) is missing or has an invalid value.
> A required field called Church Name is missing or has an invalid value.
> ...


 
Can you try again now Danny? There was a fix to a bug and I thought I had it fixed but hopefully it is now.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> The app is not showing up in my "Applications"? Is anyone able to tell if I have it (i.e. the following friends are using this application).


 
OK, the app won't show until a few users have it installed.


----------



## Grillsy (Jul 8, 2010)

It is working for me.


----------



## nicnap (Jul 8, 2010)

Rich, I know it is a lot of work...all that you do to maintain the board, and I (we) appreciate it. I was wondering...is there any way to make it so that an individual post will show up? There are times when a single post can speak volumes, and I would rather link to that, than to the whole thread.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 8, 2010)

I clicked the FConnect button on the top of the PB and it synced me. I don't think you have to do anything else. Now I can publish on FB by clicking a box in the posting area.


----------



## dannyhyde (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm good.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2010)

nicnap said:


> Rich, I know it is a lot of work...all that you do to maintain the board, and I (we) appreciate it. I was wondering...is there any way to make it so that an individual post will show up? There are times when a single post can speak volumes, and I would rather link to that, than to the whole thread.


 I'll see if they plan to add that feature. Right now, it's not built in to do that. One way to highlight a post you like would be to quote that post, reply to it and then check the Publish to Facebook thing when replying.


Joshua said:


> I can't post on the wall or anything, what am I doing wrongly? When I click "Go to Application" it just brings me to http://puritanboard.com


Joshua,

The app really doesn't do anything other than link the profiles between each other. I'll need to check if I have the Wall set up to receive comments.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2010)

I'm only showing 4 people using this app so far. Has anyone else had trouble connecting their profiles?


----------



## Herald (Jul 8, 2010)

The PB says I'm linked to FB but the application doesn't appear in FB.


----------



## Herald (Jul 8, 2010)

Let me do a test.


----------



## Herald (Jul 8, 2010)

Ahhhh....it works. Fuhgedabodit.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 8, 2010)

Bill,

Once there are at least 5 users then I'll be able to add it to the Facebook Application directory. There's really nothing to "do" with the Facebook Application within Facebook as it simply serves to link the two profiles together.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 8, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> I'm only showing 4 people using this app so far. Has anyone else had trouble connecting their profiles?



Not me. Works.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 9, 2010)

By the way, here's the Wall for the App: PuritanBoard App

You can post to the Wall if you "Like" the Application.


----------



## AThornquist (Jul 9, 2010)

"I'm so Reformed that I PB even when I'm not on the PB."

Cool App!


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jul 9, 2010)

This is cool....!!


----------



## MarieP (Jul 10, 2010)

How do I unlink them? I don't really want my real picture on the board for everyone on the net and and their mom to see!

Besides, Anne Judson was prettier!


----------



## Montanablue (Jul 10, 2010)

Eeesh, yeah. I agree with Marie. Facebook's lack of privacy control scares me. I'm glad I found out the extent of the "link" before I clicked myself.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jul 10, 2010)

MarieP said:


> How do I unlink them? I don't really want my real picture on the board for everyone on the net and and their mom to see!
> 
> Besides, Anne Judson was prettier!


 
There was a checkbox to use your FB avatar/photo. I didn't check it, and my PB avatar stayed the same.


----------



## Timothy William (Jul 11, 2010)

Facebook privacy settings can be modified extensively, so that, for example, only Friends can see your applications, status, etc.
I added the PB application, and Liked both the PB and one of the articles on the PB; it is all working correctly for me.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 11, 2010)

Timothy William said:


> Facebook privacy settings can be modified extensively, so that, for example, only Friends can see your applications, status, etc.
> I added the PB application, and Liked both the PB and one of the articles on the PB; it is all working correctly for me.


 
That's right. In fact, if you don't have your privacy settings on Facebook set correctly then the Internet already sees all the information you're concerned about sharing.

Furthermore, by default profile information is not viewable by the public here.


----------

